# Behaving Oddly



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

It's wild weather here in the central valley of California...or as wild as it gets here at any rate. Heavy winds and rain, no worse than any we've had before. Usually during weather like this, the ferals go to ground, generally under the house out of the weather but I've been noticing since last night they seem agitated. One black female cat was at the door acting like she wanted in and she got so close to me I was tempted to reach out and touch her. Of course, she bolted. I woke at sun up...well, it was up somewhere I suppose....and nearly the entire colony was gathered on the patio where I feed them and at the back door. Again, several acted like they wanted to come in and they never want to come in, no matter how bad the weather! I don't usually feed until later in the morning but I went ahead and fed them. They are still gathered out there, and I just don't know what to make of their peculiar behavior. 

Today is the first day of spring...Hah!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I heard on the News that there were tornadoes in California...maybe that's whats making them so jumpy?


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Has something invaded their comfort zone, a critter maybe. Something has run them out. Are they all accounted for, maybe one has taken ill or sick. They feel more comfort near your house, not theirs, which is not normal. When stressed the first place they should move to is under the house.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

No tornados here...yet. Just strong winds, but none we've not seen before. We don't usually get any critters here (that cats don't promptly dispatch anyway  We did have an opossum once feeding at the bowls years ago. I just feel bad for them. I tried setting up dry, warm places for them to sleep when winter came but they wouldn't use them. They prefer under the house.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

the only times that my guys have acted out of ordinary was when they were spooked by something. just the other night something large must have come to their feeding station, whatever it was knocked over some of the rocks that i use to keep wooden pallets in place. that next morning two of my guys were nowhere to be found and the two that were around were clearly frightened. fortunately later that night my other two came back home no worse for wear. i was so relieved since i had feared the worst.


----------

